# Irish Beer  Trouble Shooting Guide



## squeezy (Oct 14, 2007)

Finally - a helpful guide for beer drinkers!!







IRISH BEER TROUBLE SHOOTING GUIDE

SYMPTOM
CAUSE
CORRECTIVE ACTION

Feet cold and wet
Glass Being held at incorrect angle.
Rotate glass so that open end points toward ceiling

Feet warm and wet
Improper Bladder Control
Stand next to nearest dog, complain about lack of house training

Beer unusually pale and tasteless
a. Glass empty.

b. You're holding a Coors Lite
Get someone to buy you another beer

Opposite wall covered with fluorescent lights
You have fallen over backward.
Have yourself leashed to bar

Mouth contains cigarette butts, back of head covered with ashes
You have fallen forward
See above

Beer tasteless, front of your shirt is wet
a. Mouth not open

b. Glass applied to wrong part of face
Retire to restroom, practice in mirror

Floor Blurred
You are looking through bottom of empty glass
Get someone to buy you another beer

Floor moving
You are being carried out
Find out if you are being taken to another bar

Room seems unusually dark
Bar has closed
Confirm home address with bartender. If staff is gone, grab a
six-pack to go and hit the nearest fire escape door. Run

Taxi suddenly takes on colorful aspect and textures
Beer consumption has exceeded personal limitations
Cover mouth, open window, stick head outside

Everyone looks up to you and smiles
You are dancing on the table
Fall on someone cushy-looking

Beer is crystal-clear
It's water! Somebody is trying to sober you up
Punch him

People are standing around urinals, talking or putting on makeup
You're in the ladies' room
Do not use urinal! Excuse yourself, exit and try the next door
down the hall. Try to get phone numbers (optional)

Hands hurt, nose hurts, mind unusually clear
You have been in a fight
Apologize to everyone you see, just in case it was them

Don't recognize anyone, don't recognize the room you're in
You've wandered into the wrong party
See if they have free beer

Your bedroom is painted gray, has a concrete floor and an
interesting steel door. Toilet may be conveniently located next to your bunk
a. You're in jail

b. You're in the navy
Sleep it off, you can always get out tomorrow. Don't talk to your
new roommate, and under no circumstances sleep on your stomach

You are dancing to a Village People song, and your partner is
wearing leather chaps
You're in a gay bar
Keeping your back to the wall, edge toward nearest exit. Do not
accept offers for backrubs

Your singing sounds distorted
The beer is too weak
Have more beer until your voice improves

Don't remember the words to the song
Beer is just right
Play air guitar


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 14, 2007)

ROFLMAO! Somes like one heck of a party!


----------



## flyboys (Oct 15, 2007)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## richtee (Oct 15, 2007)

Phew...THAT is FUNnY!


----------



## phil s (Oct 15, 2007)

I think I may have resembled some of those at times!! Just can't remember!!


----------



## glued2it (Oct 15, 2007)

That was a good one!


----------

